
Octopus leaves aquarium tank, crawls across floor, escapes down pipe to ocean - chriskanan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/animalia/wp/2016/04/13/octopus-slips-out-of-aquarium-tank-crawls-across-floor-escapes-down-pipe-to-ocean/?postshare=6101460562151538&tid=ss_fb
======
burkemw3
Comments on alternate article at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11489769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11489769)

